# Mining Town Pics Wanted



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan on building a mine scene with a town as well. I have a lot of space to work with, so that won't be an issue. Any pictures or advice that you might have would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


Jim


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is one for thought ... Jerome,AZ. It was once a booming copper mining town and is now a ghost town / artist's colony. Here is a good place to start: 
http://www.jeromearizona.org/


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

Scads of photos here..http://www.photoswest.org/ 

Go to photos and then type in "mining towns" or "mines" or "mining" etc.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have tons of photos of old mining towns, mostly ghost towns but some good inhabited towns too. Here are a few of the best: 

Austin, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Austin_NV.html 

Eureka, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Eureka_NV.html 

Goldfield, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Goldfield_NV.html 

Gold Point, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Gold_Point_NV.html 

Pioche, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Pioche_NV.html 

Randsburg, CA -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Randsburg_CA.html 

Tonopah, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Tonopah_NV.html 

Tybo, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Tybo_NV.html 

I also have a lot of photos of old mines. Some can be seen in the pages listed above, while others have their own pages. Here are a few examples: 

Wide Awake Mine, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Wide_Awake_Mine_NV.html 

Sierra Mines, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Sierra_Mines_NV.html 

Everett Mines, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Everett_Mines_NV.html 

Nivloc Mine, NV -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Nivloc_Mine_NV.html 

Death Valley Mine, CA -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Deat...ne_CA.html 

Evening Star Mine, CA -- http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Even...ne_CA.html


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Very useful links, thank you for posting them.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

All very cool. Does anybody have pics from garden layouts depicting mining operations and/or towns? 

Again, thanks in advance!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm currently working on the town of Dos Manos, on my In-ko-pah Railroad. I only have two buildings so far. I also have a small abandoned mine, 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_Photos.html 

And here are a couple photos of my Cliffside Mine: 






















.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to coal fields of West Virginia 

http://www.coalcampusa.com/nowv/index.html 


Randy


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Reading the link posted by Randy it states that WVa is No. 2 and NE is No.1 coal state. However, I wonder where Utah fits in to the picture as I believe one of its State names is The Coal State?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Figures below are in thousands of short tons for the year 2008.

The short ton is a unit of weight equal to 2,000 pounds (907.18474 kg) [1]. In the United States it is often called simply ton[1] without distinguishing it from the metric ton (or tonne, 1,000 kilograms) or the long ton (2,240 pounds (1,020 kg)); rather, the other two are specifically noted. There are, however, some U.S. applications for which unspecified tons normally means long tons (for example, Navy ships)[2] or metric tons (world grain production figures). 

Wyoming 467,644 
West Virginia 157,778 
Kentucky 120,323 
Southern 116,655 
Pennsylvania 65,414 
Montana 44,786 
Northern 41,123 
Texas 39,017 
Indiana 35,893 
Illinois 32,918 
Colorado 32,028 
North Dakota 29,627 
Ohio 26,251 
New Mexico 25,645 
Virginia 24,712 
Utah 24,365 
Alabama 20,611 
Arizona 8,025 
Louisiana 3,843 
Maryland 2,860 
Mississippi 2,842 
Tennessee 2,333 
Alaska 1,477 
Oklahoma 1,463 
Missouri 247 
Kansas 229 
Arkansas 69 

Randy


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

There were some very fine mining ops to be found at the NGRC 2008. Here are some of my photos:



Stamp Mill and Town, from Bob & Sandy Rauperstrauch's Clearwater Railroad












Here's the "Mineall Mine" from Jim & Madelyn Cook's Caliche & Saguaro RR:












It doesn't have to be elaborate to tell a story. Here's the "Spurs Mine" from Mike & Jane Dorgan's Red Rock RR:












"Camp Katherine", at Bob & Eileen Schwab's Grand River Southern RR:












Finally, three shots from Gary & Peggy Martin's Eagle Mountain RR:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Pics Neal 

Thanks for posting


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ghosttowngallery.com/htme/stelmo.htm

This is one of my favorite mining towns:
St. Elmo, Colorado 


http://www.ghosttowngallery.com/htme/stelmo.htm

John


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

These are great, GREAT pictures and stories!!!! At the risk of sounding greedy, anybody have any more?


Thanks so much!


Jim


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy; 

In the list of tons per state ... what state is "Southern?"


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Eastern or Western? Coal, precious metals, or ??? A GREAT book on an Eastern RR with lots of pics, but just a bit pricey, is "West Virginia's Coal and Coke Railroad - a B&O Predecessor". If you can't find it I MIGHT be persuaded to part with mine. 

Another good source would be just about any East Broad Top book. 

As for layout pics, here's the world famous Watts/Myniss Mine. 









Unfortunately the only reason they're famous is they were invaded by illegal aliens last spring


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 28 Sep 2009 12:14 PM 
Randy; 

In the list of tons per state ... what state is "Southern?" 


Richard, I didn't notice when I copy and pasted, but it lists both Northern and Southern. I don't know for sure, but possibly the are talking regions.

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By neals645 on 26 Sep 2009 01:11 PM 


There were some very fine mining ops to be found at the NGRC 2008. Here are some of my photos:










I really like this one. It gives me some ideas for future development on my own line where I have long-range plans for an open-pit mine. Thanks for sharing this. 
(Wouldn't mind knowing how the sides were built . . .)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NW Jim on 24 Sep 2009 01:12 PM 
I plan on building a mine scene with a town as well. I have a lot of space to work with, so that won't be an issue. Any pictures or advice that you might have would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


Jim




The finest example of a mining town that was purely a mining town that I know was _*Grand Forks in the Yukon Territory*_. See my thread _here on page 2, bottom_. There are more pictures that follow that one and more yet to come.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Continued thanks for all the great pictures and ideas!


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 18 Oct 2009 02:06 PM 










I really like this one. It gives me some ideas for future development on my own line where I have long-range plans for an open-pit mine. Thanks for sharing this. 
(Wouldn't mind knowing how the sides were built . . .) 
The Eagle Mountain RR was featured in Garden Railways April 2008. More info there.

Neal


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I found a site that has a lot of great, historical photos of mines in Nevada. Here's one from the town of Rawhide. Note how the little hotel is surrounded by mines: 








  

Here are two shots of the Mohawk Mine in Goldfield, NV. The trains are the Tonopah Goldfield RR: 








  








  

Here's a shot of two steam-powered "Keystone Driller" rigs in action at the big copper mine near Ely, NV: 








  

You can see the rest here: 

http://www.miningartifacts.org/Nevada-Mines.html


----------

